# Handy zum dritten Mal eingeschickt, dennoch immer noch defekt..?



## d1rtyd3vil14 (21. Mai 2012)

Hey

 Ich hab mein Handy bereits 3x bei o2 (mit Vertrag) eingeschickt, dennoch besteht der Mängel  immer noch (ich kann nicht telefonieren). Jetzt wollte ich mein Handy  ersetzten lassen, und da stellt sich mir die Frage: 

Krieg ich den NEUpreis (ca. 250€) meines nun anderthalb Jahren alten  Handys ersetzt, oder nur den Wiederverkaufswert, der mittlerweile  sicherlich weiter unter 100€ liegen wird?


lg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2012)

Meist wird es wohl nur der Zeitwert sein, das kann man schwer sagen. Setz dein Verhandlungsgeschick ein, möglicherweise sind die kulant


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Mai 2012)

Du bekommst meist ein Austauschhandy oder wenn es keins mehr gibt ein gleichwertiges von aktuellen Handys


----------



## Ahab (22. Mai 2012)

Du kannst dir ein neues Handy aussuchen, zum ursprünglichen Kaufwert deines defekten Gerätes, sprich 250€. Eine Auszahlung ist nicht drin. So war es bei mir jedenfalls (T-Mobile).

Dazu musst du wahrscheinlich einen Antrag auf...  ... Vertrags...austausch...rücktritts... oder so stellen. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie das genau hieß. Der wird eingeschickt und nach 4-6 Wochen bekommst du ein Angebot mit einer Reihe von Geräten die sich in deinem Preisrahmen befinden. Die ist jedoch meist nicht vollständig, du kannst auch angeben, dass du ein anderes möchtest. Das wird dann mit dem Rückschreiben direkt für dich bestellt und du kannst es dir dann nach wiederum 2 Wochen oder so in dem Shop abholen, wo du das alte Gerät ursprünglich bestellt, bzw. deinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast.

Das habe ich mit einem W995 durch, dauert lange aber immerhin kommt am Ende was dabei raus...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2012)

3 Reparatur versuche Fehlgeschlagen.
02 Schriftlich anschreiben das du ein anderes Handy im Wert von ca.250.-EUR haben möchtest.
02 eine Frist von 14 Tagen geben.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (23. Mai 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ein neues Handy aussuchen, zum ursprünglichen Kaufwert deines defekten Gerätes, sprich 250€. Eine Auszahlung ist nicht drin. So war es bei mir jedenfalls (T-Mobile).
> 
> Dazu musst du wahrscheinlich einen Antrag auf...  ... Vertrags...austausch...rücktritts... oder so stellen. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie das genau hieß. Der wird eingeschickt und nach 4-6 Wochen bekommst du ein Angebot mit einer Reihe von Geräten die sich in deinem Preisrahmen befinden. Die ist jedoch meist nicht vollständig, du kannst auch angeben, dass du ein anderes möchtest. Das wird dann mit dem Rückschreiben direkt für dich bestellt und du kannst es dir dann nach wiederum 2 Wochen oder so in dem Shop abholen, wo du das alte Gerät ursprünglich bestellt, bzw. deinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast.
> 
> Das habe ich mit einem W995 durch, dauert lange aber immerhin kommt am Ende was dabei raus...


 


MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> 3 Reparatur versuche Fehlgeschlagen.
> 02 Schriftlich anschreiben das du ein anderes Handy im Wert von ca.250.-EUR haben möchtest.
> 02 eine Frist von 14 Tagen geben.




Seeehr gut.. dann bin ich ja erleichtert.. hab befürchtet, ich krieg  vllt. ein handy zum wiederverkaufswert des alten und steh dann da blöd  oder muss was draufzahlen für ein akzeptables handy


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Mai 2012)

Das dürfen sie rechtlich garnicht wenn es in die Gewährleistung oder Garantie fällt müssen die dir ein gleichwertigen Ersatz geben auch wenn es 1Tag vor Ende der gewährleistung ist. Grad bei den elektrosachen wo nach kauf nur noch die Hälfte wert ist wäre das ja Fatal.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (23. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das dürfen sie rechtlich garnicht wenn es in die Gewährleistung oder Garantie fällt müssen die dir ein gleichwertigen Ersatz geben auch wenn es 1Tag vor Ende der gewährleistung ist. Grad bei den elektrosachen wo nach kauf nur noch die Hälfte wert ist wäre das ja Fatal.


 
Klingt einleuchtend.. Ich hatte nur Bedenken, weil ich schon einmal dieses Problem hatte, und nach dem dritten Mal einschicken, wollte ich ein neues Gerät haben, und hätte für sogut wie jedes Handy einen Aufpreis zahlen müssen.:/


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Mai 2012)

Es kommt halt auf den Einkaufpreis an aber normal gibts nach über einen Jahr ein meist besseres fürs gleiche Geld.
Schwerer wirds da eher bei so Sondersachen wie dem Evo3d weil es da von HTC bis jetzt eben nur das eine gibt und ob ein Nachfolger kommt ist fraglich.
Aber da werdens dann wohl aus Kulanz dir dann lieber ein bissl besseres als Ausgleich geben um dich Positive zu stimmen, du sollst ja Kunde bleiben und durch so positive Sachen bissl Mundpropaganda machen denn das ist die beste Werbung für die.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (25. Mai 2012)

Also folgendes.. war heute bei o2 und hab alles schön vorgelegt, Rechnung, die Belege, dass es eingeschickt wurde und die OVP mit komplettem Lieferumfang.. 

Ich habe dazu einen Vertrag mit 100frei sms und 100minuten .. naja und da ich beides zusammen gekauft habe, kann ich das Handy angeblich nicht umtauscheno.O .. die sagen mir, dass es nur eine Möglichkeit dafür gäbe, und die wäre:

Das Handy zahl ich jetzt noch 3 Monate ab. Diese 15euro im Monat fürs handy würden sie mir für ebendiese letzten 3Monate erlassen und ich müsste das Handy dann abgeben.

Das ist alles.. also würde ich mit nichts darstehen und vor allem hab ich dann ja bis jetzt 300Euro umsonst ausgegeben?! seh ich das richtig?^^.. (fehlen ja noch 40euro)

Ich werde jetzt erst einmal eine Beschwerde an o2 schreiben und ein Handy mit der obenstehenden Argumentation einfordern.. sowas geht ja doch nicht, das ist einfach nur Besc****.. naja was meint ihr ? :o


----------



## onslaught (25. Mai 2012)

Genau, schreib nach München oder ruf dort an. Die in den Stores haben mit sowas viel Arbeit und verdienen nichts dran deshalb wimmeln sie die Leute ab, so gut es geht.
300 Taler für nichtmal 2 Jahre Nutzung eines Handys würd ich mir auch nicht bieten lassen, du musst auf einen Ersatz bestehen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Mai 2012)

Nicht abwimmeln lassen das geht so nicht am besten auch parallel den Hersteller des Handys anschreiben die sind meist Kulanter weil es um ihr Produkt geht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2012)

Schriftlich an O2 eine ( Hauptsitz ) Beschwerde schicken.
Kannst auch den Hersteller vom Handy schriftlich Informieren.

Wenn sich beide querstellen sollten ( was Ich aber nicht glaube ) , dann würde Ich mir einen Anwalt nehmen.

Drücke dir die Daumen das bald eine Lösung in sicht ist.


----------



## joasas (26. Mai 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das dürfen sie rechtlich garnicht wenn es in die Gewährleistung oder Garantie fällt müssen die dir ein gleichwertigen Ersatz geben auch wenn es 1Tag vor Ende der gewährleistung ist. Grad bei den elektrosachen wo nach kauf nur noch die Hälfte wert ist wäre das ja Fatal.


 
Ist sehr wohl möglich.

Nämlich in dem Fall, in dem eine Reperatur mit unverhältnismäßigen Kosten nötig wäre und es kein Ersatzgerät mehr gibt. Dann kann der Händler den Zeitwert erstatten. Und nach 6 Monaten kann er auch in Kurzform "Lech mich!" sagen, denn ab da kommt die Beweislastumkehr ins Spiel. Dann muss der Kunde beweisen, dass der Mangel bereits beim Kauf vorlag. Ein Sachverständiger der das kann ist mit dem eingerechneten Zeitaufwand in der Regel teurer als ein neues Handy. Das Geld würdest du zwar bei einem Prozess wieder zurückbekommen. Aber da bleibt das Risiko des Richters.

Siehe BGB §439 ff.
§ 439 BGB Nacherfüllung - dejure.org


Schreib keine Argumentation oder sonstiges, weniger ist mehr bei solchen Geschichten. Wenn du ein Schreiben verfasst, dann nur mit den nötigsten Informationen. Denn mit umschweifenden Briefen kann dir sollte es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommen schnell ein Strick daraus gedreht werden.

Es reicht ein formloses Schreiben in dem du die Nacherfüllung durch die Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache forderst, setz 14 Tage als Frist. Durch die vorangegangen Reperaturversuche wurde der Produktmangel bestätigt.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (26. Mai 2012)

joasas schrieb:


> Schreib keine Argumentation oder sonstiges, weniger ist mehr bei solchen Geschichten. Wenn du ein Schreiben verfasst, dann nur mit den nötigsten Informationen. Denn mit umschweifenden Briefen kann dir sollte es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommen schnell ein Strick daraus gedreht werden.
> 
> Es reicht ein formloses Schreiben in dem du die Nacherfüllung durch die Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache forderst, setz 14 Tage als Frist. Durch die vorangegangen Reperaturversuche wurde der Produktmangel bestätigt.



also einfach nur schreiben, dass es einen Mängel aufweist, und die mir keinen Ersatz geben wollen. Und nicht schreiben, was ist sondern nur sagen, dass immer wieder daselbe kaputt ist und ich bereits 3 Belege habe ?


----------



## joasas (26. Mai 2012)

Schreib nicht rein dass sie dir keinen Ersatz geben wollen. Fordere einfach mit der Frist.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (26. Mai 2012)

okay, mach ich so.. danke dir  wenn nichts passiert nach den 14Tagen, gehe ich mal zum Verbraucherschutz bei mir .. dann sollen die mal gucken


----------

